# Budgie feathers



## Budgiecat2 (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a question about my new birds. When I got them, about a month ago, the previous owners told me they had clipped wings feathers. So now after a month the feathers don't look like they are really growing back on one of my girls. Only one feather has fully grown back, her old owners said they had been clipped to short. Is there anything I can do about this? Will they grow back?

Here's some photos of each of their wings.
Mango is the green budgie, Cobbler is the grey and she is the one with the feathers not growing back.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The feathers will eventually grow back but first the old ones have to fall out during a molt. Even with a short clip the feather quill is still within the feather follicle and a new one does not come in just because the current one was cut. It can take months for all to be replaced. Meanwhile the bird will not be able to fly and will fall to the floor if allowed to try, this you must prevent as it could result in injury to the bird.


----------

